# All Fur Fun May 15  Spokane WA



## composite_beast (Apr 15, 2009)

I plan on going.  I'm leaving from Portland Friday May 15, noonish.  It takes 6-7 hours to get to downtown Spokane from Portland.  If anyone needs a ride and is along the way (or can get to a reasonable pickup point), message me.  You can holler at me on my FA userpage if it's convenient. (no trolling, plz.)

Roomshares:  Yeah, I still need a room, as I can't absorb the costs of a room for two nights.  I can drive there and pay an equal share of a double room, though.

I'm putting this here because I'm having problems at the AFF site forums (I don't think my browser likes the site XD), and because there isn't much discussion going on there anyway.  I check my FA page daily.

I'm resourceful enough that if for some reason I cannot get a room, I'll camp at a state park (there are several near the city) but that would suck.  It would be so much better to get a room.


----------



## aryan (Apr 26, 2009)

Hey if you still need a room i can ask my roommate and one of use can let ya crash there for the nights. im or email me so that i can know and talk it over with them or i can help to work something else out.


----------



## composite_beast (May 4, 2009)

I appreciate the kind offer.  Unfortunately, I won't be going after all this year.  Not going to any cons until classes end for the year.  *nods*  Business before pleasure and all that.  I'll be making it to Rainfurrest, though, and can plan to attend AFF next year.


----------



## Krazoa (May 4, 2009)

What country is Portland in?


----------



## Hanzo (May 13, 2009)

Krazoa said:


> What country is Portland in?



America, in the state Oregon. A State is pretty much like a providence I guess you can say.


----------



## Hanzo (May 13, 2009)

I AM GOING! after all it is gonna be...5 miles away


----------

